# craftsman weed trimmer



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

i have a craftsman model 316..798221 weed trimmer i just pulled from the trash and got running....the fuel lines was rotted and i cleaned the carb...
started on the fifth pull...gotta love it...lol

anyway...i've searched sears.com...craftsman.com and all over the internet
to try and find some info on this trimmer and maybe a owners manuel...nothing i can find...

so i was hoping some of you may know where i can retrieve a manuel from..
or at least i could find out proper gas and oil ratio mix for this trimmer..

spark plug gap and ignition gap for future reference,..this is a 32cc trimmer much more muscle than my featherlite it really cuts through some thick stuff on the back property and i think i want to hang on to this little jewel for a while...hehe..

the serial number on this trimmer is 908087089....and was wondering if anyone could tell from it what year this trimmer is...if the numbers work like briggs number system...i'm thinking it might be a 1990 model

thanks for your input on this topic
cajun


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Look in the parts are of the Sears web site for model number 316798221 It was built by Ryobi, like models are now built by MTD. Spark gap .032, ign module gap .010 Looks like it was built in 1999. 40:1 fuel mix will work fine.


----------



## cajunh2s (Apr 19, 2007)

hank

thanks so much for the info on this trimmer.....question how did you determine the year built on this model?....first and last number of the serial number determines year built on these?....

thanks again....i will write the info you provided down so not to lose it
we have great people on this forum

Randy


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The first number is the last number in the year. 9 = 1999. For 2000 they now start with 0, 05 = 2005. Plus if you look at the manual it has a copyright date of 1998 so it would have been built in 1998 or after.


----------

